#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-07-01
<smartboyhw> Hey ypwong
<ypwong> smartboyhw, yo
<smartboyhw> maclin3, go to #ubuntu-classroom!
<smartboyhw> And #ubuntu-classroom-chat, I'm holding a Classroom session
<smartboyhw> ypwong, go to #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat, I'm holding a Classroom session
<ypwong> smartboyhw, sure
* ypwong changed the topic of #ubuntukylin-devel to: UbuntuKylin 开发频道 / Development Channel for UbuntuKylin || Alpha 1 发布 - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntukylin/releases/saucy/alpha-1/ || UbuntuKylin 论坛 http://forum.ubuntukylin.com
* ypwong changed the topic of #ubuntukylin-devel to: UbuntuKylin 开发频道 / Development Channel for UbuntuKylin || 13.10 Alpha 1 发布 - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntukylin/releases/saucy/alpha-1/ || UbuntuKylin 论坛 http://forum.ubuntukylin.com
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-07-04
<nudtrobert__> chname
 * ypwong &
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-07-02
<happyaron> JackYu ypwong http://pinyin.sogou.com/bbs/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2584409&extra=page%3D1
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-07-04
<freeflying> ypwong: yo
<ypwong> freeflying, yo
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-07-05
<happyaron> JackYu: 那个版本你们已经出了？
<JackYu> happyaron, 是的，昨天晚上。。。
<happyaron> 动作真快
<JackYu> happyaron, 你有木有听到什么反馈？
<happyaron> JackYu: 我刚看见jonas分享的链接，才知道。
<JackYu> （指来自用户和社区）
<JackYu> happyaron, 呵呵，好吧
<JackYu> 以前是做了内部用，正好这次分享出去。
<happyaron> :)
<JackYu> 你有空看看，给点建议哈。
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> JackYu: http://www.bjgug.org/events/bjgug-2014-07-08/
<JackYu> happyaron, ypwong, http://www.bjgug.org/events/bjgug-2014-07-08/ 这个topic是组织者提出来的吗？有没有邀请你们？
<happyaron> JackYu: 我是想问你知不知道呢……
<JackYu> happyaron, 我不知道捏
<JackYu> 要不你帮忙问一下？
<happyaron> JackYu: 没问到呢。
<JackYu> 汗，那周二你有空去一趟不？代表组织:)。
<happyaron> 没空
<happyaron> 苏运强会去做演讲。
<JackYu> 额，他讲啥子？
<JackYu> ypwong, ping, 你有空木？
<happyaron> 讲打包
<JackYu> 好～
<JackYu> 那哪还有时间讨论UK，看来我们也得派人常驻北京啊
<happyaron> lol
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-06-29
<FJKong> meeting?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-07-05
<nickguest> hello
<nickguest> 有人吗？？
<nickguest> hello
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-07-06
<xinyi2> 大家好
#ubuntukylin-devel 2018-07-02
<handsome_feng> question #670540
#ubuntukylin-devel 2018-07-04
<handsome_feng> ls
#ubuntukylin-devel 2020-06-29
<ponchale> Hi
#ubuntukylin-devel 2020-06-30
<ponchale> hi handsome_feng how are you doing?
<handsome_feng> Hi, Did you get my email?
<ponchale_> yeah I see you email and I was a little frustrated
<ponchale> because we don't want to bifurcate but rather work together, perhaps unite or an alliance or a partnership, but if that was the leader's response
<handsome_feng> Our team is small at the moment, but we'll keep an eye on your project and maybe even collaborate in the future!
<ponchale> Ok, Excellent
